# Deadline of Master's Thesis



## Kwunlam

Dobrý den!   I would like to ask how do we say the "deadline of master's thesis or doctoral dissertation" in Czech ?  Do we use the word "práce" ?  Děkuju moc !


----------



## winpoj

Hi,

I'd say "termín pro odevzdání magisterské práce / doktorské disertace" (or doktorské disertační práce).


----------



## kusurija

Confirmed.


----------



## Kwunlam

Děkuju mockrát!


----------



## Fantomas.CZ

I'd only add: for "master thesis" it's usually used a term "diplomová práce", especially when you're studying not for M.A., but for an engineer title or so, but "magisterská práce" is also OK.


----------

